# Aragorn's Son... the last of the Numenoreans?



## HLGStrider (Apr 13, 2002)

In the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen, when Aragorn dies he states "I am the last of the Numenoreans and the latest king of the elder days."

Hold on here!!! Last of the Numenoreans? What about Eldarion? 

Eldarion's mother was Arwen. If anything, his blood was purer than Aragorn's. Why wouldn't he be a Numenorean? I can understand the latest king of Elder days part. The elder days had ended, but Aragorn's lines had not.

Since I doubt Eldarion's wife was an elf, and probably not as pure blooded Numenorean as Aragorn or his line (they were dying out) I could understand Eldarion being the last of the Numenoreans, but why Aragorn? Was it just some sort of poetic speech in which the son and father are one person?

The thought came to me that Aragorn might've had some sort of strained relationship with his son, but there is no proof of this... in fact, Aragorn calls him a man "full ripe for the kingship" which seems to imply that he is proud of his son, or at least isn't too worried about leaving the throne to him. 

Was it just that everything was fading? You'd think blood lines wouldn't be effected by the end of an age... 

any comments?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 13, 2002)

Come on!!! If you don't have an answer just make one up!!! My poor thread is being neglected!!!


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 13, 2002)

Arwen is an elf, not a Numenorean. Being part elvish does not mean you are of Numenorean descent. IMHO, Aragorn can say he is the last of the Numenoreans because Eldarion is half elvish (and only have Numenrean). Also, when Elros decided to belong to the race of Men, he became a man. If you looked at his DNA, he would be part elvish, but for all intents and purposes, he was 100% human. The same holds true for Arwen, so I guess technically Eldarian is half Numenorean and half 'other' human. 
This just my personal opinion on this topic, and Ido not really have any quotes to back up my arguements. Anyone who knows anything else please post!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 13, 2002)

In many ways, with death of Aragorn, the Royal House of Numenor, (that is to say of Elros Tar-Minyatur) did come to an end. With Joining of Arwen and Aragorn the houses of Elrond and Elros come back together, bringing closure to the whole half-elf thing. Also with the end of the Third Age, the days of Numenoreans were over, how many pure Dunedain were left to carry on the name of Numenor?

Elfamari your post strikes a chord


> ...when Elros decided to belong to the race of Men, he became a man. If you looked at his DNA, he would be part elvish, but for all intents and purposes, he was 100% human. The same holds true for Arwen...


I agree Elfamari.


> From the Akallabeth
> To the Fathers of Men of the three faithful houses rich reward was also given. Eonwe came among them and taught them; and they were given wisdom and power and life more enduring than any others of mortal race have possessed.


Perhaps by the ending of the Elder Days the gift had been revoked, or had been bred out, remember that Gilrean, Aragorn's mother was a pure blooded Dunadan of the royal house too... so maybe Aragorn's long life can be attributed to one of two causes:
1) The pure blood of the Dunedain ran true in his veins.
2) His long life and 'Numenorean death-time choosing thing' were a gift of Valar for the work he did during the war of the Ring.

Anyway, somemore ideas to think about!!!


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 13, 2002)

Perhaps it has to do with how Aragorn and his son looked at things. Numenor was destroyed many lives of men before the time of Aragorn II, King of Gondor and Arnor.

All the Dunedain (the Numenorians) looked back to the Glory of Numenor before the fall. It may be that Aragorn was the last to do so and that his son the first to look forward to the Glory of the kingdom of Gondor and Arnor renewed. This view would make Aragorn the Last of the old Numenorians and his son the first of the New Kingdoms (Gondor/Arnor).


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 14, 2002)

All very good answers...

So was Aragorn a genetic fluke, or perhaps an incredibly gifted personage,


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *All very good answers...
> 
> Yes what i would have said already has been said. I think Aragorn is the last of his kind. Like when Faramir his father denethor have numenorean blood yet his most loved son boromir does not.*


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 14, 2002)

So the blood isn't genetic? Or can skip generations... That's really cool... I MIGHT HAVE SOME!!!


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 14, 2002)

I think it would have to be genetic, some sort of recessive trait, perhaps? I don't know this for a fact, but I think many Dunedain chieftans did not marry women of pure Numenorean blood, and this might have contributed to their shorter life spans etc. Aragorn's parents both had relatively pure Numenorean blood, and therefore he had a longer life span, great skill in healing, and the ability to give up his own life willingly.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 15, 2002)

Gilrean probably had purer blood than Arathorn. I have always admired the relationship she had with her son. She was a fairly young mother, and he was all she had, of course, but I would still consider her an almost heroic figure.


----------

